# Haunting Sound Sampler



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

[Removed as requested by board member]


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

*Feedback wanted: Haunting Sound Sampler 2*

[Removed as requested by board Admins]


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What this brings to mind when I listen to it is the Terminator movies - dark, industrial, futuristic.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I liked it...but every haunter/haunt is different...
I have different areas..I have a "witch" area...a graveyard area.....a ghost area...I like to have them music for each "Area"....and then over all I have funky Halloween music playing.....
but I like where you are headed Will.....
just evolve a bit.....


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Not bad for 30 seconds worth...I agree with Pumpkin5, I'm thinking something along a graveyard scene. It could work with walking through a dark forest walking towards a light in the distance. It will be great to see what you come up with when the product is finished.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice presentation! The sound is eerie, that's a good place to start for haunts.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I do like it, I think it would work well for any just background atmosphere music or industrial type setting. I would definately add it to my Horror sound arsenal.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I like the idea, but I need to hear it through a better sound system than just the speaker on my computer.
Ideally, the sounds or music you create would be on a loop so that it could run seamlessly for the haunt.


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

To everyone,

Thank you SO much for the feedback, you guys are awesome. I've put pricing together that I would like feedback on next. I'll post the topic in a new post. Your feedback has helped a lot. Also, i will be posting the full two sounds in my sample videos on my youtube page for more feedback on the full pieces in next few posts as well. Thanks again guys!


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

*Haunting Sound FULL PIECE! Feedback wanted...*

Hey again all,

I have uploaded my full version of the Haunting Sound piece that many said would be great in a graveyard scene, well here it is in full. Please let me know what you think of it. Good or bad. This is planning to be a part of the Graveyard pre-done CD as the opening piece (In the scene sounds area of the group). Here is the link to check it out...






I hope you like it. Please comment on it good or bad so I can improve it more. Thanks everyone for your feedback.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Thumbs up from me!


----------



## dlstorminc (May 17, 2013)

Stari3oy2 
Thanks for the feedback.


----------

